# Anatomicals



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the brand? I personally love it, think it's originally from the UK and as I was running out of shampoo, I got myself the newest addition to their collection: Giving good head shampoo!

Other notables include 'Another bloody shower gel' (blood-red orange-scented shower gel), 'Are you looking to get picked up?' shower gel (peppermint s/g) and 'In the name of the lather' soap on a rope.

Yes, probably just a pervert, love the sexual innuendo with names and all that. They make good presents for crushes/significant others or people you want to embarrass in a good-humoured way!


----------



## JJones (Jan 2, 2006)

haha no, never heard of it but I really want that shampoo now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there maybe a url?


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

There sure is!

http://www.anatomicals.net/

They really are hilarious!


----------



## JJones (Jan 2, 2006)

---


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 4, 2006)

Hee hee, I should get Anatomicals to pay me a commission for finding them a new customer!

The shampoo is a bit drying, but it does smell nice, they're cruelty-free (not preaching, it's important to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and unisex. Not to mention good-humoured.


----------

